
Mozilla CEO: Premium version of Firefox coming this fall - BerislavLopac
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-ceo-premium-version-of-firefox-coming-this-fall/
======
pvinis
I'm looking forward to seeing what these extra features will be.

It would be weird if it's something that FF users like currently, like the
ability to go in about:config for example. It would also be weird if it's
things that current users don't use, like pocket.

I want to get the subscription, but I hope the price and the perks are good
and worth it, and at the same time not making it terrible to the free tier.
Imagine they choose something that most people want but don't want to pay, and
in the end FF loses users. I don't even want to think about it.

~~~
Freak_NL
They're not likely to abandon the free software aspect of Firefox. I can't
imagine anyone at Mozilla considering turning a FOSS browser into a freemium
proprietary product; for one, that would be a very efficient way to kill off
their brand and community in one stroke.

What is being hinted at is providing services like VPN and secure storage in
the cloud from within the Firefox browser. Services that have a real cost in
terms of bandwidth and storage.

------
duxup
I hadn't thought of supporting Mozilla, but if they had a reasonable cost
premium service... I probably would.

It really wouldn't so much matter what the cost to benefit is to me provided
the price was reasonable.

------
newscracker
Already discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20145344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20145344)

